# Advice and tips for Family moving to Dubai



## Sunshine Molly (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone.
Glad I found this forum, there are a few getting around but this one seemed to have a bit more action!

We are a young family from Australia- me 32 Husband 31 and a wee son 20mths and..... one on the way!! eeek  Will probably have my baby here in Aussie then move over, as it is expensive in Dubai to have a C section.

What are the living tips for long term resedential rentals, i have been looking for rentals but find it hard to find something with a yard!?

Is this what they would call a Villa?

What areas would we need to stay clear of?

Is it expensive to live there? Water, electricity and so forth

My husband will be working and on ok money, i will have to be a stay at home mum, unless we could afford a carer for 2-3 days a week?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think you might want to go read "Read before posting" sticky....


----------



## Sunshine Molly (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes I have read it, thanks. 
Just was looking for some 'personal' experiences and maybe some 'mothers' tips i suppose.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Great. So do you still have the same questions? 

Places you live really depends on where you work. The JBR/Marina area is more young and partier types, western expats are galore there. Jumeira, Green, Springs, Arabian ranches, etc are the villa types that you will get a small yard with. 

The cost of housing expenses is in that thread so that should have given you an idea of costs. If you have a pool, then it can get more expenisve. The larger the yard, the more watering. If you have to keep it very cool, could get more expensive during the summers but it usually is fine with westerners housing allowances they are given. 

Part time work is not usually an option here. There are threads about this recently. The cost of a visa for a low end type worker is quite alot compared to what the company is paying the person so to hire two part time employers to cover the same hours one full time works just does not make too much sense for them. There are side jobs, but they get paid terribly (maids get paid 1000 to 1500 dirhams a month for fulltime). Full time workers who work in the malls in retail are sometimes only getting paid 3000 to 4000 dirhams, being put in shared accomodatios. So that gives you an idea of the droves of people who are willing to come here and work full time for what you will probly want to be paid for part time work. 

Search is your friend. There was a recent thread about places to take youngsters.


----------



## Sunshine Molly (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for that. I see your signature, can't wait to leave aye!.. that bad for you?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is exactly as the signature says, I hate it here. I would like to say dislike, but I cant even be that positive.


----------

